# Any tools to project desktop to TV



## bxbzq (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi,
Are there any tools can project desktop to TV through wifi? Windows 10 has this "Project" feature I think is quite nice. I use it a lot, in office and at home.


----------



## aragats (Apr 16, 2021)

www/chromium browser can project ("cast") to chromecast devices and many smart TVs (with corresponding functionality). It has options to cast either a single window or the entire desktop.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 16, 2021)

aragats Does that work on Chromium? Seems like I looked for that years ago and can't find the button and/or it doesn't work anyway.


----------



## bxbzq (Apr 16, 2021)

aragats said:


> www/chromium browser can project ("cast") to chromecast devices and many smart TVs (with corresponding functionality). It has options to cast either a single window or the entire desktop.



Thanks for the info, but chromecast is not an option down here where I live.
The viable option for desktop project protocol is miracast.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2021)

As far as I know there are a few open source projects, Intel's WDS and OpenWFD for example. But none of them look like they've been ported to FreeBSD yet.


----------



## aragats (Apr 16, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> aragats Does that work on Chromium? Seems like I looked for that years ago and can't find the button and/or it doesn't work anyway.


It does: 3-dots at the right top corner -> Cast...
Rarely it says "No device found", I ping my _chromecast_ device, then try again, and it works.


----------



## aragats (Apr 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> As far as I know there are a few open source projects, Intel's WDS and OpenWFD for example. But none of them look like they've been ported to FreeBSD yet.


I guess, they require the _p2p_ mode to be supported by WiFi devices/drivers. I don't think FreeBSD provides it.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2021)

That miracast is an extension of the Wifi protocol, so I suspect it's going to need some modifications of the Wifi stack too.






						Miracast | Wi-Fi Alliance
					






					www.wi-fi.org


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 17, 2021)

aragats said:


> 3-dots at the right top corner -> Cast...


I don't have that.


----------



## aragats (Apr 17, 2021)

I installed Chromium with `pkg`, currently it reports: `Version 88.0.4324.182 (Official Build) (64-bit)`.
Here is a short screencast.
It's not something new, it's definitely working for more than a year. You're right, when that feature appeared in Google Chrome, it didn't work in Chromium. I kept trying after each update, and at some point it worked.


----------

